# Ports lassen sich nicht öffnen (Fritz Box 7170)



## m3ntry (1. Juni 2012)

*Ports lassen sich nicht öffnen (Fritz Box 7170)*

Hi,
ich wollte auf meinem zweit Rechner nen Minecraft Server hosten, nur leider lassen sich die Ports nicht richtig freigeben.
Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7170. Im Menü wird der Port 25565 als UDP & TCP freigegeben angezeigt, jedoch erweisen diese sich als blockiert.
In meiner Minecraft server.propeties ist eigentlich auch alles richtig eingestellt.
Jemand ne Idee was da schief läuft?


MFG Sebastian


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ports lassen sich nicht öffnen (Fritz Box 7170)*

evtl blockiert dein antivirus oder windows-firewall die ports.
kontrollier das mal


----------



## m3ntry (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ports lassen sich nicht öffnen (Fritz Box 7170)*

Windows-firewall ist aus und das Antivir sollte eigentlich auch nix damit zu tun haben. Habs an beiden Rechnern schon versucht.


----------



## Timsu (1. Juni 2012)

Mal mit einer IP als Ziel probiert?
Kannst du dich lokal mit dem Server verbinden?


----------



## m3ntry (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ports lassen sich nicht öffnen (Fritz Box 7170)*

Hat sich erledigt. Die Windows-firewall hats geblockt gehabt, obwohl sie aus war. Ich hab den Port als Ausnahme hinzugefügt und dann gings. Trotzdem danke für die hilfe!


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ports lassen sich nicht öffnen (Fritz Box 7170)*

sag ich doch


----------

